# ПОП(предпрофессиональная общеобразовательная программа) по баяну(аккор



## diletant (3 Дек 2012)

Коллеги помогите:срочно нужна ПОП(предпрофессиональная
общеобразовательная программа) по баяну(аккордеону)
для 8(9) летнего обучения в ДШИ согласно последних ФГТ.


----------



## aa766 (3 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте!
Коллега, данных программ в природе пока нет.
Во-первых, ФГТ только приняты и разработка программ согласно ФГТ началась с сентября-октября 2012 г. в каждом учебном заведении (ДМШ и ДШИ) страны. И вообще когда школы разработают свои программы и учебные планы, вряд ли кто выложит это сюда т.к. это интеллектуальная собственность не только разработчика, но и учебного заведения. 
Найдите в интернете монографию А.О.Аракеловой (прямо так и ищите ФГТ для ДМШ и ДШИ), в которой вся информация по ФГТ + примерные учебные планы+структура будущих программ дисциплин и другие рекомендации. Успехов!


----------

